# LGBT Community, Pro-Gun Movement



## Etype (Jun 18, 2016)

West Hollywood Inundated With AMAZING Pro-Gun, Pro-Gay Posters


> On Wednesday morning, posters suddenly appeared in West Hollywood, California featuring a gay version of the Gadsden Flag featuring a rattlesnake on top of the gay rainbow. The flags also had the hashtag #ShootBack indicating a more proactive approach to gay self-defense.


It's refreshing to see the recognition of their constitutional right to self-defense.

If groups like this who historically align as left-wing slowly start to realize that all they need is the Constitution (not Hillary or Bernie) to exercise their rights, a lot of traditional left wing talking points are going to be contested.

Of course, for this to take hold, Repulican candidates actually have to become constitutional conservatives. Being a religious conservative is not the same thing.


----------



## AWP (Jun 18, 2016)

Etype said:


> West Hollywood Inundated With AMAZING Pro-Gun, Pro-Gay Posters
> 
> It's refreshing to see the recognition of their constitutional right to self-defense.
> 
> ...



This needs waaaayy more Likes and Agrees.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 18, 2016)

Unfortunately religious conservatives are all too prevalent, particularly in the south. It is disgusting to me how someone who claims to want less government can turn around and try and regulate morality. Ugh.


----------



## Etype (Jun 18, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Unfortunately religious conservatives are all too prevalent, particularly in the south. It is disgusting to me how someone who claims to want less government can turn around and try and regulate morality. Ugh.


In addition to that, a lot of these discussions don't pay any recognition to the separation of powers.

If prospective executives would stop commenting on matters that are more of a judicial or legislative matter, we'd cut out 80% of the political bickering.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 18, 2016)

There you go bringing elementary school civics into the discussion....what the fuck are you thinking?


----------



## Dame (Jun 19, 2016)

This is a great group. I joined on principal alone.
Pink Pistols



> _We teach queers to shoot. Then we teach others that we have done so. _Armed queers don’t get bashed. We change the public perception of the sexual minorities, such that those who have in the past perceived them as safe targets for violence and hateful acts — beatings, assaults, rapes, murders — will realize that that now, a segment of the sexual minority population is now armed and effective with those arms. Those arms are also concealed, so they do not know which ones are safe to attack, and which are not…which they can harm as they have in the past, and which may draw a weapon and fight back.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 19, 2016)

One of my wife's co-workers is a gay man with an impressive personal arsenal including AKs and ARs. 

Many more will arm themselves after this Orlando tragedy, and more power to them. 

Better to be judged by twelve than carried by six.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 21, 2016)

My best friend is a lesbian. I gave her a link to the NYC branch of Pink Pistols and told her it'd be a great place to met her future ex-wife. She gave that idea a big thumbs up!


----------



## policemedic (Jun 21, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> My best friend is a lesbian. I gave her a link to the NYC branch of Pink Pistols and told her it'd be a great place to met her future ex-wife. She gave that idea a big thumbs up!



Good for her!


----------



## AWP (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm all about collecting future ex-wives like Pokemon cards.


----------



## AWP (Jul 3, 2016)

Etype said:


> West Hollywood Inundated With AMAZING Pro-Gun, Pro-Gay Posters
> 
> It's refreshing to see the recognition of their constitutional right to self-defense.
> 
> ...



To piggyback on an excellent post:

LGBT gun group membership spikes after Orlando nightclub shooting



> Pink Pistols Utah chapter President Matt Schlentz said Pink Pistols membership has grown from 1,500 to 4,000 since Omar Mateen's June 12 rampage, the Salt Lake Tribune reported.
> 
> Schlentz owns semi-automatic rifles similar to the Sig Sauer MCX that Mateen used, and he said he gets mixed reactions from people who learn he's a gun rights advocate.
> 
> "Obviously, as a gay man, I have to have some liberal views socially. But on this one point, I have very conservative views. The reality is what it is — the world is a violent, terrible, scary place, and people do wish me harm based on who I love."


----------

